

HyperDex adds rich datastructures similar to Redis - rescrv
http://hyperdex.org/doc/tutorial-datastructure/

======
codexon
I've been following hyperdex with interest, but it is important to note that
the "dimensions" are fixed. This sets it apart from the usual no-sql
databases.

~~~
rescrv
We're actively working on a project to make it have a more-flexible schema.
It's definitely a useful thing to have.

------
otterley
Previously: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3622059>

------
dustismo
This is the first I've heard of HyperDex. Anyone have any experience with it?

~~~
dsl
I'm curious too. If they had some sort of plan for multi-site replication, I
might use this over Riak.

